# Follicals have stopped growing



## sexysarah110 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi ladies I was just wondering if anyone out there has had this happen, I went on Wednesday  for a scan and my Follicals were 12 mm and 10mm plus some small ones. They uped my dose on gonal f and I went back today for another scan but my Follicals are the same size !!!!!    Thanks x x


----------



## scooter5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey

Yes, this has happened to me.  Are you on IUI - is it your first cycle?

xx


----------



## sexysarah110 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello scooter5, yes this is my first IUI x


----------



## scooter5 (Jan 22, 2013)

What did they say, have they abandoned or are you still stimming?

It happened to me on my first three iui cycles.  At the time I was on injections only - on one cycle I ended doing 16 injections but the follies just never matured.  They grew a bit (to around 12mm) and then stopped.  I found it really difficult and demoralising.  I can't say why this might be happening, it may be just an unlucky one off for you or it could be that your body doesn't respond to the injections alone (like mine didn't - I now take letrozole too (similar to Clomid)).  If I were you I would make an appointment and have your RE review the scans and talk about it with you.  I wish I had done that before trying three rounds which took quite a toll on me.

Try not to worry, although I completely understand how awful it feels.  Hopefully it's just a case of your meds needing to be tinkered with to find what works.  

I hope it all works out for you 

x


----------



## sexysarah110 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for your advise. I am going back to the clinic on Saturday so I will hopeful know what the next moves is. I'm on gonal f injections and buserelin nasal spray. Good luck to you lots of baby dust your way x


----------



## sexysarah110 (Oct 8, 2011)

The hospital phoned to cancel this cycle


----------

